# My new story in Antique Bottles & Glass Collector



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.19thcenturybot.../unearthlyouthouse.htm


----------



## coreya (Mar 3, 2015)

Great story!


----------



## 143Tallboy (Mar 3, 2015)

Excellent work! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## westKYdigger (Mar 3, 2015)

Good story.  You know you're gonna dig that yard.  Just be nice to the lady when she shows up to watch you dig.


----------



## truedigr (Mar 3, 2015)

Excellent story as always. You just never know what is ground, that is what I like the most about this hobby. That marble bottom left appears to be a Peltier Golden Rebel, which is one of the best to dig or find. The tend to sell in the $300 - $600 range. They are unique in color with  mustard, red & black. Look them up if you ever get a chance and see if the colors are the same. The pattern is always different. RC


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not up  on the marble market I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2015)

Great dig story Rick.  And you know that you are going to dig that yard.  The house creeps me out.  Good luck on that privy, and watch your back.  Buster


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 5, 2015)

go for it . you might unearth one of her victims!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 6, 2015)

The magazine just came in the mail today, Rick. I look forward to reading another one of your great stories.  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Mike.  I will have another coming out soon "The Melting pot" . I sent it to http://www.wetreasures.com/  they pay for storys. I will post the link when it comes out.                                                                      Rick


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 10, 2015)

That was probably your best story ever, Rick. I loved the creepy things that happened. Also, I think you should dig the old lady's yard next store. If for no other reason than to clean up her yard. I know you're a softee at heart. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 10, 2015)

OMG!! I just realized I hadn't read the last paragraph of your story, Rick. It is now officially your best, and creepiest story ever!  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2015)

[8D] I didn't know any of my others were creep Y


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, that didn't come out right, but you know what I mean Rick. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2015)

[] yep


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it is your best one yet Rick!


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 16, 2015)

that was a great story! kept me guessing all the way to the end!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2015)

[] Thanks----------------------   I just finished another one. It is getting edited now. It is called "If our bottles could talk"


----------



## bottlerocket (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Rick. Great Story. Now that you have my attention, let us know when you dig the creepy old deceased Lady's house. Could be a good video!


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 29, 2015)

[attachment=scooby102.jpg]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2015)

lol Dave --- digging anything?


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm in the process of reading the "Privy Blues" those bottles are amazing.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2015)

yeah thanks we need more digs like that. They don't come along very often if ever.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2015)

Interesting.   I was a digger a little over 70 years ago.  I still have some of those early collection pieces.  The big difference is that when I got older, I ended up working int the glass factory that I visited when I wass ten.  After 15 years there - I traveled most of the world developing special metal mold and glass making castings to a lot of glass factories and moLd shops.   My main interest has always been the hand blown glass - where the glass blowers had to learn and try things to make good products.  The hobby makes me smile, almost every da/. RED M.


----------

